# How soon can you...



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

How soon can you hear heartbeats with a stethoscope on a pregnant doe? I'm just itching to hear those little babies.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the only thing I could find....

Typical Goat Fetal Development

Heart Beat Apparent--20 days
limb buds visible--28-35 days
differentiation of digits--35-42 days
nostrils and eyes differentiated--42-49 days
eyelids close--49-56 days
horn pits appear--77-84 days
hair around eyes and muzzle--98-105 days
tooth eruption--98-105 days
hair covering body--119-126 days
length of fetus at 30 days--1.4 cm
length of fetus at 145 days--43.0 cm

And here is a link to how to find the heart beats.
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=117

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That helps allot. Thank you. I was looking but couldn't find anything. Its been one day shy of a month. Maybe I can stat listening now. I am feeling a little bump on her right side I don't remember being there. Yes I'm being obsessive but these are my first babies! I'm even going to start sleeping in the goat shed the last week or so of their pregnancies.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Heart Beat Apparent--20 days


It may be ultrasound, not necessarily stethescope.
I know what you mean. I can't wait to see/feel signs that those babies are really there!


----------

